# Time Lapse Photography: the whole tree in 25 seconds



## arboraesthetics (Apr 14, 2008)

This is a time lapse video of a bur oak pruning. I use only one rope, my Silky handsaw, and a MS 200T briefly. Thoughts, questions, or whatever are welcome. And I was only removing dead wood.

Arbor Aesthetics: Lincoln Blvd Bur Oak 

Jeffrey Grewe

www.arboraesthetics.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/arboraesthetics/
http://www.youtube.com/arboraesthetics


----------



## Little's (Apr 15, 2008)

That was great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sheesh you move fast!


----------



## sawyerDave (Apr 16, 2008)

Man pace yourself, you'll get tired doin that all day!


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 16, 2008)

I think you need to cut back on the caffine. Nice vid by the way.


----------



## ray benson (Apr 16, 2008)

Impressive. How do we slow it down?


----------



## arboraesthetics (Apr 16, 2008)

Many thanks for the comments.

Ray Benson: there is no slowing it down. It's time lapse photography. Each frame of the video is a photograph taken 30 seconds apart. But I am planing of filming some climbing soon. I'll be sure to post when I do.

Thanks again.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 17, 2008)

Man that was awesome, you had to be tired after all that climbing. Thanks for posting it. We look foward to the next video.


----------

